# Memories of Ed Parker & Me.



## Doc (Jan 23, 2005)

Surfing the net, I found the web site of an old friend, Grandmaster Doo Wei from my old Chinese Qungfu roots. Looking through the site I found an event that Ed Parker and I attended in the seventies, (I'm guessing by my waist line and dress), that really brought a flood of memories back. Ed Parker & I are seated together on the right of the video.

He and I often attended traditional Chinese Schools together for various events and awards. Lots of memories of my old friend whom I miss today as much as the day he passed. I'm guess i'm particularly melancholy today as I ponder the passing of another old friend, Grandmaster Moses Powell. We are all only here for a moment in time. I take solace in knowing that when I get there, I'll have plenty of friends to continue my learning.

http://www.whitetigerkungfu.com/demos3.htm


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 24, 2005)

Doc,

 You looked like a lean mean fighting machine.  Couldn't get away from the cop sunglasses huh?  I still have a pair floating around the house somewhere.  Great seeing Mr. Parker.

 -Michael


----------



## Doc (Jan 24, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Doc,
> 
> You looked like a lean mean fighting machine.  Couldn't get away from the cop sunglasses huh?  I still have a pair floating around the house somewhere.  Great seeing Mr. Parker.
> -Michael


Cop sunglasses? No wonder all my friends wore those. (Still got a drawer full I can't bring myself to get rid of) 



Thanks Mike.


----------



## TwistofFat (Jan 24, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> I'm guess i'm particularly melancholy today as I ponder the passing of another old friend, Grandmaster Moses Powell. We are all only here for a moment in time. I take solace in knowing that when I get there, I'll have plenty of friends to continue my learning.


Doc - Sorry to hear about Dr. Powell,  I was not aware he had passed.  After seeing him in The Warrior Within I bought a few of his videos and attended a seminar with some of his students when I studied Yoseikan Aikido.  They were very good and a reflection of their teacher.

Best Regards - Glenn.


----------



## Doc (Jan 24, 2005)

TwistofFat said:
			
		

> Doc - Sorry to hear about Dr. Powell,  I was not aware he had passed.  After seeing him in The Warrior Within I bought a few of his videos and attended a seminar with some of his students when I studied Yoseikan Aikido.  They were very good and a reflection of their teacher.
> 
> Best Regards - Glenn.


Thank you Glenn.


----------

